# abdominal fullness



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

HI, I haven't been able to find anything specific on this so I am going to ask. My period is just over a week late, and just within the last two days my abdomem has a feeling of fullness, and today my back began to ache very slightly. I do not have any pain in my genital area, but a feeling of general fullness. I cannot possibly be pregnant. Does anyone know what these symptoms could be caused by, or if anyone has ever experienced them before. I am begining to get quite worried with each increasing symptom, and My period is still no where to be found.I would appreciate any response


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If you thought there was even the very slightest chance you could be pregnant, if you were anywhere near fresh sperm, even if the timing doesn't seem quite right, I'd recommend getting a home test before doing anything else.That said....it's possible your period is just late and is starting soon and that is why you feel like you do. If you've always been regular it would be a good idea to call your dr and check with them. There are things besides pregnancy that can cause menstrual disruptions. I think the guideline is two months without a period needs checked, but I could be wrong, plus your doc might have other ideas based on your history and symptoms.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

There are a lot of reasons for late or missed periods. Stress, increase in physical activity, depending on your age perimenapause(Most likely at 35 or older) could be a reason as well. If you skip one period, wait another cycle and see what happens, then check with your doc if you miss again. Take care.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hi, thanks for responding.I did take a home pregnancy test just to be certain, however I had my period right on time last month, and it has been at least 6 weeks since I have done anything with a guy. I am not near menapause yet, as I am only in my 20's. I have made an appointment to see my doctor just to be on the safe side, as this has never happened to me before, I am always very regular, even when under stress, etc.Hope fully I will be able to get to the bottom of this.Thanks


----------

